# Best Wow/Flutter/Broken Tape Effects Plugins?



## MoeWalsaad (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi, I would like to know what are the best Wow, Flutter, Broken tape effects plugins available these days.
the more parameters and controllability, the better.

What options do we have?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 29, 2019)

RC-20 from XLN is great. Covers a lot of ground.

VHS suite for Reaktor is another good one. And it's free.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jan 29, 2019)

Echomelt by Psychic Modulation is great


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jan 29, 2019)

Waves has some cool ones, check out the Abbey Road bundle, in particular the ADT and the J37. Also maybe Kramer Master Tape from Waves and Satin from u-he.


----------



## OLB (Jan 29, 2019)

This one is quite excellent https://www.audiothing.net/effects/reels/


----------



## Dietz (Jan 29, 2019)

-> https://u-he.com/products/satin/


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Jan 29, 2019)

R. Soul said:


> RC-20 from XLN is great. Covers a lot of ground.
> 
> VHS suite for Reaktor is another good one. And it's free.


Both look great, I just tried VHS and it's doing great for a free plugin!
Thanks a lot.


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Jan 29, 2019)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> Echomelt by Psychic Modulation is great


Just watched a review, it's great, with lots of options!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 29, 2019)

R. Soul said:


> ********
> VHS suite for Reaktor is another good one. And it's free.



Cool one, and just Updated recently !!


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 29, 2019)

I’ve got Softube Tape and it works fine.


----------



## averystemmler (Jan 29, 2019)

I haven't tried many, but I love Satin. I use it (subtly) on every stem, but you can also crank up the wow/flutter, completely bork the bias, or distort the hell out of it if you want. There are a ton of parameters, and the manual is a bit of education in itself. There's a free demo on U-He's site.


----------



## nordicguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Lets go with two more.
https://klevgrand.se/products/dawcassette/
https://goodhertz.co/wow-ctrl


----------



## Vin (Jan 29, 2019)

Toneboosters ReelBus is fantastic and very versatile, from subtle to detuned Boards of Canada-style sounds. Also +1 on VHS if you have Reaktor.


----------

